# Create boot/restore image on single CD



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

I have a restore image that I want to burn along with a 48 LBA ptvupgrade ISO image so that I can boot into Linux and then restore to my TiVo drive from the same CD without unmounting/mounting.

How to do this and the commands needed to do the restore from the CD after booting?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

You just have to add the image file to the iso and reburn the iso. There are several solutions out there -- just search for them.


----------

